# Pontiac WS engine with a head cast number of 1



## 67gtoconv (Jan 8, 2014)

I have looked all over and can't find anything on this head with this engine. the block is 9786133 which says it is 360 HP, 400 ci, but I can't find anything that matches this engine with this head which has a cast #1 showing.
Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

The GTO, WS engine code should have casting 670 heads - which are a "closed chamber" head and very identifiable. I am thinking that when I had a set of 061 heads, they had a casting digit of "1". To identify, this was the first production open chamber head used on the big cars. The chamber will look like the 1968 and up open chamber Pontiac head. There was also a Ram Air head and from what I have, one was cast 997 and the other was the 670 head with the 6 and 0 ground off and a 9 was stamped in place of the 6. Maybe a 7 and not a 1? Sometimes the casting can be weak or hard to see as well. 

Let us know what the chamber looks like.


----------

